#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  > Ask For Advice >  >  Need Advice or Reviews and Recommendations

## Mr.Wick

:Confused:  How about the Yamaha R15 V3? Because, nowadays,Yamaha R15 V3 is the mostly searched bike term by people. Does anyone knew about this or do have any recommendation for this bike?

_Features and Specifications:_

Emission Type: BS6
Engine Displ: 155 cc
Gear Box: 6-Speed
Power: 18.6 PS @ 10000 rpm
ABS: Dual Channel
Fuel System: Fuel Injection
Cooling: Liquid Cooling

----------


## typhil

The Yamaha R15 Version 3.0 gets a slew of updates, including a new engine and although the price is higher, it still doesn't get ABS.

----------

